
Why Stallman is wrong - simonebrunozzi
http://brunozzi.com/2015/03/16/why-stallman-is-wrong/
======
sgorau
You have not said why Stallman is wrong. You have said why you use Facebook.
The fact that you do not care about Stallman's principles is a different
topic.

------
informatimago
The choice of using Facebook or not (or any other similar "product") is
basically a prisoner's dilema, with millions or billions of prisoners instead
of just two.

So indeed, doing the right thing will be a seemingly losing proposition, but
the right thing is still not to use those "products".

Objecting to Stallman's objections will lead to no good. Only informing and
teaching people, and transmitting Stallman's message, can eventually lead to
some good.

Saying that Stallman is wrong is therefore wrong and bad.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Author here.

Why is it bad? Because it leads to no good? That's your view, and I disagree -
understanding that this approach doesn't lead to results is actually a way to
let people like him understand that results come from a different strategy. In
this sense, saying that he's wrong DOES good to his cause.

------
judah
Stallman's objections about Facebook are idealistic and completely out of
touch with the real world, lacking any hint of pragmatism. And the article
objects on these grounds.

We shouldn't be surprised by Stallman's stance. It's his standard M.O. to
favor idealism to an extreme degree, disregarding any pragmatic realities on
the ground.

~~~
qbit
I don't mean to speak for RMS, but his stance seems pretty clear. He values
freedom over convenience. When given a choice between the two, I think he will
always choose freedom. I agree with his principles and I admire the fact that
he seems to actually live by them. I think his stance only seems extreme
because most of us aren't willing to give up our conveniences for our
principles.

------
monossido
Why not to use Facebook? Because there is some “average Joe” that doesnt give
a shit about our planet and our society...he think only about himself.

(I actually use facebook, but RMS message is very important because it forces
you to think critically, what do you really do of your social life is
important, but secondary)

